# Ergo slips off my shoulders



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

When I wear my LO in a front carry in the Ergo, the shoulder straps slip off my shoulders.







Is there anything I can do about this?

I think my Ergo, which I bought used, must be an older generation -- the clip that snaps behind my back clips in the middle of my back (making it quite difficult to reach). In the online instructional video that behind-the-back clip is up higher, behind the shoulder blades. I feel like if it clipped up higher I could tighten it enough to keep the shoulder straps from slipping off. Do I need to re-sell the one I have and buy the newer kind?


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

The chest/sternum strap on my Ergo (previous generation to what is currently being sold) is adjustable. I can slide the pieces higher or lower. Is yours fixed?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

What does yours look like, can you describe it? I'm pretty sure even the older Ergos had movable chest clips.

The other option is that if yours have buckles at the shoulder straps, you can unbuckle and rebuckle them to the opposite sides to wear the shoulder straps crossed over your back.


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

Try loosening the straps all the way before you put it on. Then the clip will be up high by your shoulders and you can tighten and clip it easily. Then try tightening the shoulder straps.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
The chest/sternum strap on my Ergo (previous generation to what is currently being sold) is adjustable. I can slide the pieces higher or lower. Is yours fixed?

Yes, mine seem to be fixed. I checked, and I don't see any way to slide the pieces higher.

In fact, if I wore the Ergo on my back, I definitely wouldn't call it a chest/sternum strap -- it's too low. It could fit straight across my breasts (mashing them), or underneath them, but definitely not across my chest. Unless I'm missing something...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
What does yours look like, can you describe it? I'm pretty sure even the older Ergos had movable chest clips.

Hmm, maybe I can post a photo? Is there an easy way to do that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
The other option is that if yours have buckles at the shoulder straps, you can unbuckle and rebuckle them to the opposite sides to wear the shoulder straps crossed over your back.

Interesting ... I can't see any way to be able to criss-cross the shoulder straps -- I don't see any buckles/clips that would allow that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomismom* 
Try loosening the straps all the way before you put it on. Then the clip will be up high by your shoulders and you can tighten and clip it easily. Then try tightening the shoulder straps.

I can do this, and it makes it a bit easier to clip and tighten the strap behind my back. But when I tighten the shoulder straps, the back strap is still so low on my back that the shoulder straps fall off my shoulders.

Did I somehow buy an Ergo designed for very broad-shouldered giants?

Thanks for the help -- if someone can tell me how to post a photo I'll do so!


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmmm, I just noticed that Ergo sells a replacement chest strap, which appears to be able to slide higher and lower. I wonder if that could be a solution for me.

Still interested if anyone has any other ideas, or can tell me how to post a photo so you can all see the challenge (can that be done on these boards?). Or maybe I need to call Ergo directly ... wonder if I can find an number.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

You can upload a photo to flickr or photobucket (for example) and then share the link.


----------



## mogit (May 4, 2004)

I had this same problem when I tried to carry DD in my older model Ergo. The slipping straps were so frustrating--I told DS the reason the carrier is called the Er-go is that it makes you GO ERRR!







:

I never did come up with a good solution (didn't think to post for adivce here!) I ended up using a Gypsy Mama water wrap for front carries and I LOVED it! Very secure and comfortable.

On the other hand, the Ergo has worked great as a back carrier. DD is almost 3 1/2, and I still carry her in it sometimes. (She's tiny!)

I hope you find a way to make the Ergo work for you.


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

BREAKTHROUGH!

I emailed Ergo's customer service -- and got a reply a few hours later! (If only all customer service worked that way...)

They said that the chest strap slides up and down on every model. And since mine didn't, I studied it much more closely. Lo and behold, the person I bought it from had put it together incorrectly! So I spent a bunch of time last night unstrapping, unthreading, and re-putting it together, and lo and behold, now the chest strap can slide higher or lower. I used it today and no problem! I can slide that strap higher up so it holds the shoulder straps on my shoulders.

One of you would probably have figured this out if I had pulled it together to take and post photos.

Anyway, thanks to all who tried to solve this mystery with me!


----------

